# We are here in Peyia!!!



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Ok we are finally here and love it.

A few questions........

Where is cheapest for car hire....just paid €400 for a month for a small car. 

How do you get english tv channels. (There is a Big Sat. Golden 1 cr box already here) 

Are there any boot sale type markets on and if so when. 

Thanks 

Alun and Chris

P.s sorry for bringing the british weather with us.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Alun and Chris,
Welcome to Cyprus.

For a car try this link
Car Hire 

This is a forum member who is a car hire broker, often you get better deals through brokers.

TV
The big Sat dishes are just about obsolete these days since Sky moved to a new satellite.
Most people now access it through the internet with android boxes or other similar boxes.
I've just had a new box installed which gives all of the UK freeview channels, all the Sky channels, films galore, videos, music channels. The thing is that if you move you just take it with you to your new place


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thank you I will click the link now. Where would I get an android tv box.....we are going to Cyta tomorrow to buy wifi. Then we will buy a box.

Thank you veronica xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

alun.james said:


> Thank you I will click the link now. Where would I get an android tv box.....we are going to Cyta tomorrow to buy wifi. Then we will buy a box.
> 
> Thank you veronica xx


That depends whether you just want the basic android box. You can buy them from the computer shop on the Paphos to Coral bay road for about 100euros.
Or you can get the type we have which is a lot easier to use, dosnt buffer as much as the basic ones for the same price but with a 250euros per year subscription fee. For that you do get better quality viewing and a back up.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck with everything, is it raining over there? Surely not (?)


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

alun.james said:


> Ok we are finally here and love it.
> 
> A few questions........
> 
> ...


Did you manage to contact the car hire company?. Was the quote better?. If not can you let me know the company that you had your car from?. We have family coming over and the quotes I have had for them are much more.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Or you can get the type we have which is a lot easier to use, dosnt buffer as much as the basic ones for the same price but with a 250euros per year subscription fee. For that you do get better quality viewing and a back up.


can you let me know which one you have?

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Hi. None were as cheap as 340 per month so I will stick with them....it was though my landlord not sure of the conpany. 

Also I sorted cyta today...getting installed this week. 

Need to buy the android box this week.....which model is best for uk channels.....or do they all do the same thing

Thanks again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> can you let me know which one you have?
> 
> Martijn :ranger:


Martyn we got it from a guy called Simon who we had our previous system from. No problems with that till sky moved to a new sat. 
I am getting used to this new box and its great because it has catch up, so if you miss something you can watch it the next day or whenever.
I've found that some of the channels that were freezing on the old system are problem free now.
Also has some complete series on the video club and getting more all the time.

I can Pm you Simons number if you like.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Veronica,

That's great, many thanks - I would appreciate his number


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mdekkers said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> That's great, many thanks - I would appreciate his number


pm sent


----------



## alun.james (May 2, 2014)

Thanks veronica. We went to Paphos computers opposite the euro shop. The minix tv box we bought for 120. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That's the one our friends got from them. They seem happy enough with it.


----------

